# Logic Consistently Freezes on "Converting" in Kontakt



## Burner (May 5, 2018)

I recently have encountered an error with Kontakt when loading into Logic Pro X (10.4.1). It will go through loading all my libraries, and then at the end I will get stuck on "Converting" and everything will freeze as it stops loading. I am left with no choice but to force quit.

I've tried upgrading/downgrading to different versions of Kontakt, going through and loading specific instruments to see if there's a specific culprit (there's not), and everything else I can think of. I'm truly thrown for a loop and am considering now just booting the computer from a backup. 

Has anyone encountered this before, or know of a fix?


----------



## KyleRodrgz (May 5, 2018)

I've actually been having this same issue on one of my side rigs. Bump!


----------



## sourcefor (May 8, 2018)

Yes when I open Kontakt while logic is playing, to edit a patch it freezes and sometimes will comeback and sometimes I have to force quit..I wonder what these problems are and why NI has NOT fixed them!!!!!


----------



## rudi (May 17, 2019)

I have been encountering the same problem... in my case it seems to have started when I upgraded to Kontakt Player 6. It only happens in my DAW (REAPER), and only when I use The Orchestra. I have tried lots of different combinations, including re-installing my software and libraries, re-saving patches, but nothing has cured the problem.

I found this thread on NI's website, but there doesn't seem to be any resolution so far:

https://support.native-instruments....ts/115000151265-The-convert-dialog-in-Kontakt

I wonder if anyone is also having this problem, or any advice / hints...


----------



## DS_Joost (Jul 19, 2019)

Gonna bump this one, can't find a solution. Kontakt indeed keeps getting stuck like that in REAPER. But, it does so in REAPER only, not in Cubase. It's a really weird issue.


----------

